# Horrorpops



## Warrant2000 (Oct 18, 2008)

I stumbled across this band from Denmark while looking for the theme song to Creature From The Black Lagoon.

Ok, so only some of their songs are Halloween themed...


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 15, 2008)

That's kinda cool !


----------



## Pirate Chris (Aug 20, 2007)

I friggin love the horrorpops. The song Disco makes me laugh.


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

Not bad at all, will have to investigate further. Thank you for posting.


----------



## Deviant (Jun 20, 2009)

Horrorpops are cool man


----------



## BoogieMan (Jun 10, 2009)

you've GOT to be kidding , right ?


----------



## cloakone (Aug 4, 2008)

I really like Horrorpops "Walk like a Zombie". You might also try the band The Creepshow, from Canada. The music is fun and great for a Halloween party!


----------



## hellachris (Aug 22, 2007)

I saw them live a few weeks back...It was a fun show with the exception of the crowd...Too many "scene kids."

I think they're alright...Check out the Nekromantix if you kind of dig the horrorpop's sound....I think Nekromantix are the better band.


----------



## Pirate Chris (Aug 20, 2007)

Love the Nekromantix too!!


----------

